# Anmeldung bei "Bugzillen" vs. dutzende Accounts

## slick

Stelle mir gerade bei einem anstehenden Bugreport (mal wieder) ernsthaft die Frage wie das Leute machen die sich voll und ganz der Sache hingeben und jeden Bug melden. Für jede (größere) Software einen eigenen Account im jeweiligen Bugzilla anlegen und dann noch den Überblick behalten. Irgendwie gruselts mich immer davor wenn ich überlege das ich vielleicht einmal in meinem Leben bei einer bestimmten Software einen Bug melde und dann extra jedesmal einen Account für die jeweilige Seite brauche. 

Würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr (also die die immer sagen man solle doch jeden Bug melden) machen? Also hat jetzt nichts mit Faulheit zu tun, aber ich finde mit der Zeit nehmen dann irgendwann die Accounts überhand und der "Verwaltungsaufwand" derer (z.B. Passwort merken oder notieren, weil sollte ja jedesmal ein anderes sein, evt. ab und an da anmelden damit der Account nicht verfällt, wenn sich die E-Mail ändert auf zig Seiten aktualisieren) sprengt für mich irgendwann den Nutzen.

Wieviele Accounts für verschiedene Bugzilla/Supportforen/etc. habt ihr? Reichen die euch? Sorgt die Authentifizierung leider dafür das ihr "bloß diesen einen Bug" nicht meldet oder ihr die Lösung eines in einem Forum geschilderten Problemes nicht postet, damit ihr nicht noch einen neuen Account anlegen müßt?

----------

## l3u

Ich nehm überall das selbe Paßwort ;-)

----------

## think4urs11

naja also incl. aller Accounts im Büro komme ich wohl leicht an die 200'er Marke wenn ich alles einrechne wo es User/Pwd braucht...

Da ist nichts mehr mit merken und auch ein großer Bildschirm hat nur begrenzte PostIt-Flächen  :Wink: 

Im Moment schwanke ich noch zwischen KeePass und Password Gorilla wobei ich mehr und mehr zu letzterem tendiere auch wenn ich im Büro mit Windoof gestraft bin und KeePass einfach schicker ist.

----------

## amne

Mozillas Passwortmanager finde ich sehr nützlich, der kümmert sich bei mir um den Kleinkram.  :Wink: 

----------

## tioan

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Moment schwanke ich noch zwischen KeePass und Password Gorilla wobei ich mehr und mehr zu letzterem tendiere auch wenn ich im Büro mit Windoof gestraft bin und KeePass einfach schicker ist.

 

Also ich nutze hier KessPass unter Windows und KeePassX unter Gentoo (ebuild im bugzilla) habe bislang keine Probleme beim verwenden der .kdb Datei unter beiden Programmen festgestellt.

Gruss,

tioan

----------

## hoschi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich nehm überall das selbe Paßwort 

 

Ich auch. Sozusagen das Master-Passwort fuer allen Onlinekrams, ist zwar riskant (hoffentlich hat kein Admin was gegen mich), aber sonst dreht man durch.

PCs, Router, Webserver kriegen aber alle eigene Passwoerter, die ich mir merke.

Man kanns aber auch wie bei Microsoft machen: Den Mist aufschreiben, letztendlich wohl leider einer der besseren Loesungen. Aber es gibt halt auch Trottel die sowas im Geldbeutel gleich neben der Bankkarte aufbewahren, weil man sich dank Handy und Co. nichtmal mehr vier Ziffern merken kann.

----------

## makenoob

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> naja also incl. aller Accounts im Büro komme ich wohl leicht an die 200'er Marke wenn ich alles einrechne wo es User/Pwd braucht...
> 
> Da ist nichts mehr mit merken und auch ein großer Bildschirm hat nur begrenzte PostIt-Flächen 

 

nuja, zwei 30'' von apple bieten ne menge platz  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ...weil man sich dank Handy und Co. nichtmal mehr vier Ziffern merken kann.

 

Wieso 4 Stellen? Die Antwort hat doch eh nur 2  :Wink:  (42)

 *makenoob wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   naja also incl. aller Accounts im Büro komme ich wohl leicht an die 200'er Marke wenn ich alles einrechne wo es User/Pwd braucht...
> 
> Da ist nichts mehr mit merken und auch ein großer Bildschirm hat nur begrenzte PostIt-Flächen  
> 
> nuja, zwei 30'' von apple bieten ne menge platz 

 

Erklärst du das meinem Chef? Mehr als 1x19 + 1x17 TFT hab ich noch nicht bekommen und von Laptop fallen die Dinger dauernd ab beim Zuklappen.

Aber so ganz allgemein benutze ich auch nur sowenige User-IDs/Passworte wie möglich.

Privat normalerweise Nickname, geschäftlich Realname als User-ID. Je nach 'Wichtigkeit' einer Kennung ist das PW mehr oder weniger komplex aber dann für alle 'gleich wichtigen' Accounts gleich. Im einfachsten Fall sind das 6-8 Stellen a-z0-9, im komplexesten Fall >=20 Stellen aA-zZ0-9+Sonderzeichen.

Emailadresse ist seit x Jahren die gleiche, mußte ich noch nie ändern.

... und trotzdem sind es so elend viele, ich glaube ich mache irgendwas falsch   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich nutze mehrere Passwort-Systeme. Eines für völlig unwichtiges Zeug, eines für meine Server, eines für wichtigere Accounts, usw. 

Für jene die nichts mit Passwort-System anfangen können skizziere ich mal ein sehr einfaches:man merke sich ein "gutes" Passwort, - zb: 5Kw$fd0@

für jeden Account hängt man hinter dieses Passwort den Namen des Dienstes. So ergibt sich in diesem Beispiel z.B. für das Gentoo Forum das Passwort 5Kw$fd0@gf, für Gentoo Bugzilla 5Kw$fd0@gbz oder für ebay einfach 5Kw$fd0@ebay...

Das skizzierte System ist natürlich recht einfach (zu einfach!), aber immerhin schon einmal erheblich besser als überall das gleiche (Wörterbuch-) Passwort zu verwenden. Das Passwort-System kann natürlich völlig anders aufgebaut sein und man sollte vielleicht auch nicht nur ein System nutzen. 

Auf jeden Fall muss ich mir so nur einige wenige Passwörter merken, habe dabei aber, mit einem guten System, für jeden Account ein einfach zu merkendes und dennoch sehr sicheres Passwort.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Als Passwortmanager ist "fpm" eigentlich sehr gut aber halt schon etwas älter.

Aus dem Passwortmanager kann der Browser/FTP Cient/Shell usw. heraus gestartet

werden wenn man möchtet gleich mit Anmeldename und Password oder durch anklicken

eines Buttons der Anmeldename oder Password kopiert werden.

MfG

----------

## schachti

Die ideale Lösung: Man merkt sich nur ein Paßwort, und mittels eine Hash-Funktion, in die neben diesem Paßwort auch die Domain einfließt, generiert daraus für jede Site ein schönes neues Paßwort, von dem man nicht mehr auf das ursprüngliche Paßwort schließen kann: http://crypto.stanford.edu/PwdHash/. In Zukunft also für alle Seiten nur noch ein Paßwort verwenden, vor der Paßworteingabe F2 drücken - und alles ist gut, sicher und einfach.   :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

ich nehm kwallet.

So muß ich mir nur 3 Paßwörter merken. Eines für root, eines für den user und eines für kwallet.

----------

## makenoob

ist das denn portabel bzw. kompatibel zu anderen system oder auf anderen os (bzw. archs) nutzbar? ich hab hier gentoo und macos, bspw. da würde ein system, dass eine gemeinsame datenbasis hat, schon ein wenig mehr freude machen. naja, und dann ist hier auch noch ein obsd-router, der gar keine grafische oberfläche hat, auf den kann ich dann aber wiederum von woanders drauf zugreifen (nicht, dass ich fremden system weiter trauen würde, als ich sie werfen kann, aber das stand hier ja nicht zur diskussion  :Wink: )

gruß

marc

----------

## think4urs11

für Consolenjockeys gibt es auch etwas feines zum Verwalten vieler Passworte: Console Password Manager

----------

